# Most common tooling for a milling machine



## leadunderpressure (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm currently restoring a full size index 45 with a B&S#9 spindle.

I currently have:

end mill holders
Shell mill holders
Boring head with straight shank

Assorted hold down pieces
Vice

What tooling is on the must have list for a manual mill.

Since the taper is harder to find, I'd like to prioritize on tooling with the most possibility for common usage.

What suggestions are there for a manual mill?

Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## OldMachinist (Oct 19, 2013)

Drill chuck.


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 19, 2013)

leadunderpressure said:


> I'm currently restoring a full size index 45 with a B&S#9 spindle.
> 
> I currently have:
> 
> ...



V blocks and tap holders.  I never liked power taping because I didn't want to screw up the drill chuck jaws if the tap slipped.  Make some simple tap holders for you most common taps.


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 19, 2013)

how about a boring head and bars?


----------



## leadunderpressure (Oct 19, 2013)

Senna said:


> Dividing head and/or rotary table.
> 
> Collet chuck.
> 
> ...



What is a tramming device? Do you mean a square? A test indicator holder? Can you describe what you mean by this.

What is a quill stop? Isn't that what the nuts beside the quill do or us is this a better method of getting a specific depth?

Thank you all for the suggestions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 19, 2013)

I am following this because I will need to equip a mill in the future and would like to get busy and procure some of the stuff as soon as I can get an idea of what to look for first.  The difference between the two machines is the taper but the concept of tooling I would assume would or should remain essentially the same.   So please fellows, try to list a list of tooling in the preferred order of purchase or trade.  I will be a complete babe in the woods when my mill arrives so I'm going to rely on you good folks to guide me on my merry way to tool nirvana and oneness with the tooling God's...Kind of the Zen for buying tooling would be great!!!!


Silly Bob


----------



## GLCarlson (Oct 19, 2013)

OldMachinist said:


> Drill chuck.



Just don't use it to hold end mills. (Safety issue: drill chucks, at least those on arbors, don't handle side loads well - and can come adrift.)


----------



## gheumann (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm not associated with this company but I have to say this is one of the most useful tools I've bought - I use it almost every time I use the mill, and that's almost daily. Anytime you need location but can live with say, +/- .003" - this thing saves a LOT of time.

Its called the Laser Center Edge Finder - info at  http://www.lasercenteredgefinder.com

Its pretty clever - there's a polarizing filter on the end which allows you to reduce the dot size way down for accuracy. Because it has no "diameter" you can find centers or edges without having to subtract half the thickness of your edge finder diameter like you do with the "touch-off" ones. 

/Greg
http://www.BlowsMeAway.com


----------



## PeteH (Oct 19, 2013)

GLCarlson said:


> Just don't use it to hold end mills. (Safety issue: drill chucks, at least those on arbors, don't handle side loads well - and can come adrift.)



AMEN TO THAT !!!   (One ruined workpiece and a set of soiled shorts later... )


----------



## wpala (Oct 19, 2013)

I think most of us have done this once please learn from us do not try it!!!



Paul





PeteH said:


> AMEN TO THAT !!!   (One ruined workpiece and a set of soiled shorts later... )


----------



## Walt (Oct 20, 2013)

Roughing end mills. They cut much faster than a regular end mill. The fine tooth versions leave a finish that is often good enough.

Also, buying the center cutting version of whatever end mill you purchase will allow you to use the end mill as a drill. Not always important, but this feature is essential for cutting blind pockets.

Walt

Edit/ Also, end mill holders have the advantage over collets that they can't easily be sucked down out of the holder. (OTOH, they aren't quite as accurate in holding the end mill concentric with the shaft.)

If you decide to go with end mill holders, they are more expensive and available in fewer sizes than collets. It helps to purchase your end mills with shanks that will fit your end mill collection. 

Also, it helps to have edge finders in several different shank diameters so you don't have to change end mill holders to find the edge, then change back to the size for your end mill.

Did anyone mention a depth gauge? Also known as a depth setter, z-axis setter, or an electronic height offset gauge.

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INPDFF?PMPAGE=434&PMITEM=308-0391

/Edit


----------

